#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  ACI Concrete Construction Special Inspector training course booklet

## gentle4evr

Greetings all



I Need ACI Concrete Construction Special Inspector training course booklet, please help I need it for the certification test preperation.

thanksSee More: ACI Concrete Construction Special Inspector training course booklet

----------


## zoobis54

Yes I need this one as well...anyone have it?

----------


## Nabilia

Don't have it but here are concrete manuals...

ACI CD
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   370 MB

ACI_MCP_2006__updated_2010.rar  355.72 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zoobis54

WOW!! Fantastic! Thank you very much for this...saves a WORLD of hurt!

----------


## gentle4evr

I could not download it, could you use ifile.it

----------


## Nabilia

New link for the CD
ACI - Manual of Concrete Practice 2005.iso 353.208 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here's the other one...

ACI_MCP_2006__updated_2010.rar 355.715 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gentle4evr

Thanks a lot Nabilia 

Actualy they are not what I am looking for; but they are very helpfull for me & for many people need ACI ducuments or standard.

----------


## gentle4evr

Nabilia could you help to find the following they are most of the booklet contents:

ACI SP-2 Manual of Concrete Inspection
ACI 347 Formwork for Concrete
CRSI Manual of Standard Practice MSP-1
PCA Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures EB001

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia could you help to find the following they are most of the booklet contents:
> 
> ACI SP-2 Manual of Concrete Inspection
> ACI 347 Formwork for Concrete
> CRSI Manual of Standard Practice MSP-1
> PCA Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures EB001



I have given what I could find, someone else.....

----------


## gentle4evr

Nabilia I realy thankful for your usual help to all members.

Anyone else here can help???

----------


## pramudiyanto

thanks dude... you're the man, but any possibilities you split them into smaller size of files? thanks.

----------


## mmireles

Sorry, but I need the new codes of 2010:

1.	ACI 116R Cement and Concrete Terminology
2.	ACI 117-10 Standard Specifications for Tolerances for Concrete Construction and Materials
4.	ACI 207.2R-07 Report on Thermal and Volume Change Effects on -----ing of Mass Concrete
5.	ACI 207.3R-94 Practices for Evaluation of Concrete in Existing Massive Structures for Service Conditions
6.	ACI 207.4R-05 Cooling and Insulating Systems for Mass Concrete
7.	ACI 211.1-91 Standard Practice for Selecting Proportions for Normal, Heavyweight, and Mass Concrete
8.	ACI 212.3R-04 Chemical Admixtures for Concrete
9.	ACI 213R-03 Guide for Structural Lightweight-Aggregate Concrete
10.	ACI 214R-02 Recommended Practice for Evaluation of Strength Test Results of Concrete
11.	ACI 214.4R-10 Guide for Obtaining Cores and Interpreting Compressive Strength Results
12.	ACI 224.1R-07 Causes, Evaluation and Repair of -----s in Concrete Structures
13.	ACI 229R-99 (Reapproved 2005) Controlled Low-Strength Materials
14.	ACI 301-10 Standard Specifications for Structural Concrete for Buildings
15.	ACI 302.1R-04 Guide for Concrete Floor and Slab Construction
16.	ACI 304R-00 Guide for Measuring, Mixing, Transporting, and Placing Concrete
17.	ACI 304.2R-96 (Reapproved 2008) Placing Concrete by Pumping Methods
18.	ACI 305R-10 Hot Weather Concreting
19.	ACI 306R-10 Cold Weather Concreting
20.	ACI 308R-01 (Reapproved 2008) Standard Practice for Curing Concrete
21.	ACI 309R-05 Guide for Consolidation of Concrete
22.	ACI 315 Details and Detailing of Concrete Reinforcement
23.	ACI 318/318R-10 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318) and Commentary (ACI 318R)


24.	ACI 347R-04 Guide to Formwork for Concrete
25.	ACI 504R Guide to Sealing Joints in Concrete Structures
26.	ACI 506R-05 Guide to Shotcrete
27.	ACI 533.1R-02 Design Responsibility for Architectural Precast-Concrete Projects
28.	ACI SP-15 Standard Specifications for Structural Concrete for Buildings (ACI 318) with Selected ACI and ASTM References
29.	ACI SP-66 ACI Detailing Manual

Many of these codes there are not in the latest post. Please need these codes.

Thanks guys.See More: ACI Concrete Construction Special Inspector training course booklet

----------


## mmireles

Hello guys,
     Maybe someone have the Updated 2011 of Manual of Concrete Practice ACI.
     I really need these codes.

----------


## wael wahba

Hi Gent's . could you please help me to get following Standard
ACI 116R
ACI 117
ACI 207.1R
ACI 211.1
ACI 301
ACI 305R
ACI 306R
ACI 309R
ACI 318R
ACI 347

----------


## Ibrahim23

aci 311.1r-99 Manual of Concrete Inspection is All we need. Please Upload.

Peace

----------


## Marty Thompson

It would be great if anyone could share the newer ACI 311.1R-07

and any of these or newer, 
ACI 301-10
ACI 311-07 SP-2(07)
ACI SP-4-05
ACI SP-15-05
ACI SP-71-08

----------


## Ibrahim23

ACI SP-2 Manual of Concrete Inspection
ACI 347 Formwork for Concrete
CRSI Manual of Standard Practice MSP-1
PCA Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures EB001

Please we need the to upload it here or at ibrahimabdunnazr@yahoo.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

Guide to Formwork

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Recent 347 is 2014.

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the posts

----------


## Ibrahim23

thanks

----------

